# All Users: Check your Signatures



## Caskbill

*Is your DISboard Signature Legal?*

In order to keep the DISboards both friendly and efficient, there are guidelines users are to follow when developing their signatures.  Many users are unaware of the guidelines and unknowingly create signatures that in many cases exceed the guidelines.

*NOW is the time to check your signature and make certain you're legal.*

_While we send out notices to those users who have signatures that do not meet guidelines, this is time consuming for the moderators and Tech Support volunteers on these boards.  In some cases when a user does not correct a signature, it is necessary for us to delete their signature entirely.  This can be unfortunate if someone has put a lot of effort into creating their signature._

*The MAIN violations we commonly find are listed below:*

1.  No more than *three* images are allowed.  All of the following each count as an image:  (1) A photo, (2) A Clipart, (3) A Countdown, (4) A 'sparkly' signature, (5) Any non DISboard smilie, (6) Eggs.  Note also that WISH images each count toward the maximum of three images allowed.

Thus if you have a sparkly signature line, 2 photos, 3 countdowns, 2 eggs, and 1 WISH, your total image count is 9, or triple the allowed number.

Remember, if you add any type of Holiday decorations to your signature, it all counts toward 3-image maximum.
------------------------------------------------------------
2.  No single image may exceed *550 pixels in width nor 200 pixels in height*.  The old standard was that all images combined must fit within a single 400x400 square.  This was changed earlier this year to the current requirement.  If you have a signature developed to the old requirements, you need to fix it to meet the current requirements.

The most common item we find are users with an image that is greater than the allowed 200 pixel maximum height requirement.  Be sure you check ALL your images in your signature to be sure none of them exceeds 200 pixels tall.
------------------------------------------------------------
3.  The *TOTAL filespace * of all your images combined must not exceed *50KB*.  (That's 51,200 bytes).

One item we commonly find are uses of animated gifs which can have very large filesizes.  If you have an animated gif such as a sparkly signature, or other 'moving' image, be sure you add up all the filesizes for all images.  If you have highly detailed photos, it's also easy to exceed the 50KB combined filespace limit.
------------------------------------------------------------
4.  The *TOTAL number of lines * in your signature may not exceed *12*.  All of the following count as a line: (1) a line of text, (2) a blank line, (3) an image of any kind on it's own line (such as photo, countdown, smilie, egg, etc), (4) any type of spacer such as a dashed line.   

The most common item we find here are users with a long vertical list of their WDW trips. Instead of putting all these on separate lines, one on top of the other, it's suggested you put them on one horizontal line going across the page.  Many users do this and differentiate the trips by using different colors, etc.
------------------------------------------------------------


*Note: The above items are not all inclusive*.  There are other signature requirements.  You can see the full Signataure Guidelines with samples by clicking HERE .  This also gives you an explanation on why the guidelines are important.

If you don't know if your photo, countdown, etc meets guidelines, you can look at your signature in one of your posts, and right-click directly on the image, and from the drop-down menu, select PROPERTIES.  The image's properties will show.  There you can get both it's filesize and it's dimensions ( Width x Height).  If the height dimension is greater than 200 your image does not meet guidelines.

If you add up the filesizes of all your images, and the total exceeds 51,200 bytes, then you do not meet guidelines.

You can see a typical Properties screen in the example below.







*Thank you for your cooperation.  If anyone needs technical help, feel free to visit the Technical Support Forum .*


----------



## Debi

Bump.


----------



## rnrjoe4116

Re-bump.


----------



## rnrjoe4116

Sorry double post.


----------



## mickeygirl18976

Just checking


----------



## krdisneybound

There are so many signatures that are still not legal.  I don't think people are not reading your sticky


----------



## anita967

I just created a new ticker. How do I delete the old one?


----------



## miller2470

testing


----------



## Medicmouse

Just a test!!!


----------



## BASKETBALL44MOM

This is a test!


----------



## safetymom

Testing should be done on the test board within the technical board here on the DIS.  Welcome to the DIS.


----------



## kimmbagley

test test


----------



## Snow White Girl

teset test


----------



## Poohbear Fan

Test of signature...


----------



## pigletof4

test of signature


----------



## pigletof4

testing 1 2 3


----------



## JERSEYGIRLINSI

just a test


----------



## JERSEYGIRLINSI

hello


----------



## happyj

[  is my signature okay


----------



## safetymom

Questions about your signature and tests belong on the technical board here on the DIS. Someone will be able to help if there is a problem or it is too big.  There is also a test board where you should do your signature testing.


----------



## merryweather30

Signature Check


----------



## mickey's cousins

Testing Ticker


----------



## CUPCAKECUPECAKE

Does my signiture reach the guidelines?


----------



## safetymom

You should be asking your signature questions on the technical board here on the DIS.  They will be able to help you if you aren't sure it meets the guidelines.


----------



## aterriq

test 10..9..8


----------



## Sinderelli

Signature & picture test


----------



## Sinderelli

How do I get my pic smaller in my signature?


----------



## crazy4dizney

test


----------



## HOTgirly

Hey, i think that that is the most dumbest idea i've ever heard! who cares if our signautres are worong?! who agrees?!?!


----------



## Jillypoo

4 days and 8 hours since my last Wonder ship excursion


----------



## Jillypoo

Jillypoo said:
			
		

> 4 days and 8 hours since my last Wonder ship excursion


Hello


----------



## crazy4dizney

test


----------



## don8life

just checking my signature


----------



## Disneyfan1970

test mine signature


----------



## crazy4dizney

hi!


----------



## Tegra89

Is this ok?


----------



## Goofygirls4God

Test mine please...thanks a ton! Want to be within guidelines!
Blessings


----------



## just.me

ok - testing....


----------



## Caskbill

HOTgirly said:
			
		

> Hey, i think that that is the most dumbest idea i've ever heard! who cares if our signautres are worong?! who agrees?!?!


Everyone should care.

Signatures are a great load on the server and can cause slow response times, or make the server not available at all.

A signature such as yours may look simple, but in reality, with all the smilies, causes more load on the server than someone else's post which has just plain text running a full page high, but with no signature.

Signatures with lots of photos, clipart, smilies, etc. also take a lot of bandwidth.  Did you know that every photo you see here on the DISboards, as you go around the different forums, is being saved on your computer's hard drive?  If you don't clean your hard drive every once in awhile, all those images can start to slow down your own computer.


----------



## Caskbill

Sinderelli said:
			
		

> How do I get my pic smaller in my signature?


You can take a look at this post: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=9991235&postcount=4

If you're using Windows, then you have Microsoft Paint installed (you'll find it under the accessories group) and you can use it to resize a photo, then upload the smaller photo to your server.


----------



## Caskbill

Just a reminder, there is a special board just for testing your posts, or your signatures, or whatever you want to test.

Go to the TEST BOARD at http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=9991235&postcount=4

Do NOT keep making test posts in any of the regular DISboard forums, including this one.


----------



## shasess

Just checking


----------



## DakDarie

Uff, mine seems to be ok 
wow Poohbear Fan, very beautiful signature!


----------



## square pond

test 123456


----------



## square pond

testing again


----------



## square pond

testing AGAINNNNNN


----------



## DakDarie

What are you testing?


----------



## hopesmommy

Trying out my new ticker


----------



## DakDarie

What's ticker? Signature?


----------



## hopesmommy

A ticker is the count down I have at the bottom of my post.  And my Signature is from my screen name to the bottom of the ticker.  I hope I explained it well enough.


----------



## DakDarie

Yea, very well
Thanks


----------



## Goofygirls4God

I am sorry Caskbill. I am very new at this. I just saw so many others post and asked for tests...I assumed someone would look at it and tell you yes or no you meet guidelines. Is that other link for that?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## spiceycat

this is the TEST board - this is the only Test board

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88

they are plenty of people there to help you!!!


----------



## ScarletFire

testing


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

testing signature

Disney Crazy Debbie


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

Testing 

Disney Crazy Debbie


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

Testing

Disney Crazy Debbie

http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/3;10719;69;0;0/c/-32.5/t/-121/k/c11b/weight.png


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

Testing AGAIN

Disney Crazy Debbie


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

TESTING - SOL!

Disney Crazy Debbie


----------



## eve11ne

test test


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

Testing

Disney Crazy Debbie


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

Test

Disney Crazy Debbie


----------



## xoxILoveDisneyxox

Testing


----------



## IrisEve

testing


----------



## Nikki&Me

This is our test


----------



## Kristen<3

testing


----------



## Kristen<3

re-testing


----------



## darph nader

What? Did I miss something?(not unusual)


----------



## mom2isaac&ella

just a test of my ticker


----------



## keerymom

Testing


----------



## ShellyMouse

......


----------



## ShellyMouse

TESTING


----------



## Montana Minnies

Just checking my signature. Made some changes.


----------



## Family Fun Mom




----------



## Family Fun Mom

I'm new to this siggy stuff. Don't mind me.


----------



## Family Fun Mom

Still trying...


----------



## Family Fun Mom

Good e'nuff.


----------



## kjsstar

Test Test


----------



## dac921

This is a test... Just a test


----------



## Tinkwantabe

Test test


----------



## Sleeping Beauty415

just checking


----------



## samijam

testing


----------



## coolyo12345678919654

how do u get pictures on here?


----------



## DISUNC

Test Test


----------



## ShaTer33

Hello all


----------



## Sabrina90744

testing...


----------



## briarroselynn

Test Page Page Page


----------



## Magic4UsZ's

testing signature


----------



## bluetinkdust

test test test


----------



## vavalynn2

test sig


----------



## MagicalMinne

test .


----------



## dlcmh

....
....

I guess it does!


----------



## ljldml

testing.


----------



## scrump

testing


----------



## DizzyErin

A test don't think its right


----------



## DizzyErin

No it's not ...Does anybody know where i've gone wrong ..I can't get my counter up ????? ....

O fab now it does


----------



## Grammyof2

This is a test


----------



## tinker*dust

just checking


----------



## aubriee

just testing


----------



## aubriee

let's try this again


----------



## aubriee

testing


----------



## klineyqueen

Check


----------



## miller2470

Just testing


----------



## DMOMof3




----------



## diz_prncez

My 1st post . . . just testing.


----------



## DISUNC

Just Testing


----------



## arica480

<a href="http://www.GlitterMaker.com/"><img src="http://www.GlitterMaker.com/created/44518614.gif" width="1263" height="78" border="0" alt="http://www.GlitterMaker.com/ - Glitter Graphics"></a><br><a href="http://www.GlitterMaker.com/">http://www.GlitterMaker.com/ - Glitter Graphics</a>


----------



## arica480

test again


----------



## disjest8

testing signature


----------



## Universal_Studios

Testing


----------



## michelle-in-fl

testing


----------



## pooksma

Testing


----------



## goofyfreak

Just checking my ticker.


----------



## even1

<a href="http://www.TickerFactory.com/">
<img border="0" src="http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10708;3/st/20060816/e/1st+Stay+at+Pop+Century%21/k/9a83/event.png"></a>


----------



## even1

[link=http://www.TickerFactory.com/]
[image noborder]http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;10708;3/st/20060816/e/1st+Stay+at+Pop+Century%21/k/9a83/event.png[/image]
[/link]


----------



## even1




----------



## even1

OK - This should do it!!!


----------



## goofyfreak

Just checking my signature


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Testing, testing


----------



## GillieRose

testing


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

Just testing!


----------



## luvmesometigger

Just testing!


----------



## obi1_kenobi

hows this look?


----------



## JuneChickie

testing


----------



## darty

Just testing too.  Again.


----------



## darty

I can't get my signature to work.  

Yea!  There it is.


----------



## keliblue

hello


----------



## keliblue

testing


----------



## Disney5Mom

Does this signature meet the guidlines?


----------



## CanadianGuy

I'm just curious - are those people blantantly violating the signature rules around here (mostly speaking about other threads.. some people have 8 or 9 images in their sig... ) ever admonished to change their signature to "bring it into compliance" ?

Are they the same people who admonish everyone else for resort pool hopping?  

Seriously... it just seems this is a rule everyone ignores.

J

PS> Not certain what the 'tag fairy' is.. but maybe he/she should only visit upon those who have appropriate sig's?


----------



## roe

Testing


----------



## MrBelding

test test test


----------



## mikamah

just checking my signature.


----------



## KatRob

Just checking


----------



## BlindTyldak

recheck


----------



## Camp Rd. Lady

Can't even get one image, picture, clock, up???  Testing anyway.


----------



## Sneezie

Just testing my sig.


----------



## mikamah

Just checking sig.   I love this board


----------



## KatRob

recheck


----------



## allysmom1218

Just a Test only a Test


----------



## mikamah

just checking.  thanks


----------



## mikamah

just checking again


----------



## klineyqueen

check


----------



## TinkerbellTris

Testing Signature


----------



## xeta

Hello, I just registered.


----------



## xeta

Just curious --- where do I find all the rules about posting and pm here on this forum?


----------



## xeta

Also, how does one create pictures, sayings, etc under our logon name?


----------



## xeta

When was this forum board born?


----------



## xeta

Who created it?


----------



## xeta

Who owns it?


----------



## xeta

Who is running it?


----------



## xeta

These are very cute!


----------



## xeta

I have never seen these ones before (and a lot more)!

      

Priceless!!!


----------



## xeta

Seeing this, what is the time limit for our being logon here and also, any time limit for posting???


----------



## Willowtrees

checking sig


----------



## Willowtrees

testing


----------



## Willowtrees

one more time


----------



## Willowtrees

testing


----------



## j-ariel

testing glitter, not working


----------



## Sneezie

Just checking my ticker to see how many days I have left until my trip!


----------



## xoxILoveDisneyxox

Just want to check my ticker also and see what the countdown is.


----------



## ARE WE THERE YET

Test...


----------



## Hockeychic

Just checking to make sure I am legal.

Kim


----------



## TigerKat

Just checking my sig!!


----------



## DeniseinMich

testing


----------



## iHEARTflorida

ok cool


----------



## A GoofyTigFig

New and checking my sig.
Guess I should have started posting here?


----------



## SFLTIGGER

Checking to see if I got signature right.


----------



## sjms71

testing


----------



## sjms71

testing


----------



## Willowtrees

check


----------



## 527DiSnEyBelle

signature test


----------



## 527DiSnEyBelle

ok, i obviously didnt do my signature right. how do i take my countdown from tickerfactory and make it my signature??


----------



## crossfamily

just testing


----------



## crossfamily

Let me know when you find out I am in the same boat as your are!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 527DiSnEyBelle

is my signature working yet


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

527DiSnEyBelle said:
			
		

> is my signature working yet



your signature has 1 end line codes /url in brackets and /img in brackets

If you're posting a link to a site you should have url in brackets in front of the line of info and /url at the end.

If you are trying to post an image you should have img in brackets in front of the line of info and /img in brackets at the end.

You can use the icons as a shortcut (the yellow one with the mountain is for images and the globe one is for links. 

I can't remember which one you use for a ticker, but I'll check mine and let you know.


----------



## 527DiSnEyBelle

I dont know whats wrong with me since it took so long to do, but i finally figured out my signature! thanks to everyone for their help!


----------



## sjms71

testing testing


----------



## babynurse1

12345


----------



## babynurse1

testing


----------



## babynurse1

12345


----------



## BankerMom

This is a test of signature


----------



## BankerMom

Sorry to take up the space after a period of time (too long to mention) I figured out how to post.  



Ok so I figured out how to test my signature but for the life of me I can not figure out how to post a question under the trip planning sections. I am new to this forum and to make this worse new to discussion boards in general.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jfritz

Just testing my sig!


----------



## Mom3girls

test of a signature.


----------



## babynurse1

12345


----------



## buf68

testing signature


----------



## FourBoysMom

checking


----------



## msgrimm23

testing


----------



## WeLuvDisney All6ofUs

testing5


----------



## the_princess

test!!!


----------



## the_princess

just test


----------



## the_princess

just testing again


----------



## jazum

Just checking if everything is ok


----------



## CurtisCandy

I'm a newb... Just testing the ticker...


----------



## DWSCLS

testing


----------



## aneternalwhisper

this is a test... I am new after all


----------



## White as Snow

Just testing


----------



## White as Snow

Trying it one more time.


----------



## Disney4Drew

test


----------



## Disney4Drew

one more time!


----------



## FormrCastMbr

Test Test


----------



## 4timedisneymommy

Just testing!


----------



## kamehameha

I am not sure if the signature works.  I am trying to include a picture.


----------



## kamehameha

test my signature


----------



## sjms71

testing testing


----------



## CaptHook34

testing..mods is this ok?


----------



## Tensixmom

Test, test


----------



## Willowtrees

testing


----------



## ybcart7

Gotta see if this works!!


----------



## pinkCHICLETT

Test
I think mine is okay..
Is it?
It only has 3 pictures


----------



## coli

Just a test


----------



## littleelvis

How do I get a ticker for my signature?


----------



## Rain Down

This is a test...


----------



## Rain Down

testing...


----------



## tikimom

testing


----------



## sjms71

just checking my sign.


----------



## Misa

testing...


----------



## nikandboys

How many posts do I need to make to become a Mouseketeer?


----------



## Patti Q

Testing!


----------



## xoxILoveDisneyxox

Test....


----------



## Tensixmom

Checking.


----------



## Tensixmom

test test


----------



## robynv

testing


----------



## MassMom94

testing


----------



## Unregistered

Signature check


----------



## gtstuff

Check, check....


----------



## butterfly101

check! check!


----------



## tikimom

testing


----------



## iamkoolerthanu

The admin does know that he/she could just make it so users can only type so many words in thier signature, right? I mean, that would probably be a little easier, or at least I think so anyway.


----------



## sherreis

testing.....


----------



## Plutos Pal

Test of signature


----------



## krakeye

test my sig


----------



## jejojual

Test of signature


----------



## xoxILoveDisneyxox

Testing


----------



## erin1715

sig check


----------



## erin1715

checking sig


----------



## lake queen

Testing


----------



## coli

testing


----------



## Webbie

Just checking my signature.


----------



## GrumpyCAdad

Testing t


----------



## GrumpyCAdad

Testing testing


----------



## ransom

Testing.


----------



## sjms71

testing testing


----------



## babynurse1

testing


----------



## babynurse1

testing


----------



## jejojual

testing


----------



## Simonbunch

ºoº ºoº ºoº ºoº ºoº ºoº ºoº ºoº 
I only hope that we never lose 
sight of one thing --that it was 
all started by a mouse!" -Walt 
Disney    
ºoº ºoº ºoº ºoº ºoº ºoº ºoº ºoº


----------



## jcchicago




----------



## ilovejack02

trying to figure this out


----------



## lvpoohbear

This is only my second post, so I am extemly new to this.   I know this probably sounds stupid but I have been trying to figure out where your signature shows up after you create it? And how do you create a glitter name?
I appreciate any help you can give me.
        Thanks to All !


----------



## Tracy Savage

Just wanted to see if I did it right!


----------



## Tracy Savage

Just checking AGAIN!


----------



## ilovejack02

just trying sig


----------



## ilovejack02

trying again


----------



## chorlick

1-2-3 Test


----------



## PoohPrincess76

Just checking...


----------



## MouseCrazy96

Hi! Just testing my sig!


----------



## dvc at last !

What are we testing   ?


----------



## babynurse1

checking


----------



## WeirdTigger27

Testing 1 2 3


----------



## WeirdTigger27

Trying again?


----------



## WeirdTigger27

3rd time...


----------



## DisneyFairy19

Just testing it out


----------



## Steph11787

Sorry, I am trying something and didn't want to make a new thread and the test thread is locked. Sorry again.


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

checkin


----------



## prfctlyximprfct

trying again


----------



## tikimom

testing


----------



## Frickles

this is the best bling I could come up with today!!!
and I can't center the light fixtures well either.... oh and watch the house because lightening will strike...


----------



## motorcop7962

Test test test 

this is just a test


----------



## MINNIE OF TWO MICE

Hello All!!!


----------



## themouse1928

Cxnc Nxc


----------



## themouse1928

Nn K Hb


----------



## themouse1928

Cccccccc


----------



## themouse1928

MNXKANCbclbz


----------



## themouse1928

scascss


----------



## themouse1928

there's checking and then there's cheeckkiinngg


----------



## themouse1928

retest


----------



## themouse1928

wow wasssssup


----------



## themouse1928

completely lost


----------



## themouse1928

adADASD


----------



## LoriNSC

Is my signature legal?


----------



## Sleeping Beauty415

checking


----------



## Frickles

checking


----------



## belsam

test of sig


----------



## 4happyfolks

Where do I go to make sure I am doing things right? LOL


----------



## Crokette

Test and 1st post!


----------



## megajosh2

Here's a sig test.


----------



## thmar

Testing...testing....what will they do if I'm wrong?? Take away my birthday???


----------



## Crokette




----------



## CA Disney Fans

testing


----------



## aries1980

I have a question how do you put a quote or something under you rank.  I see some people have both some people have one or the other... I would like to have both.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## Willowtrees

check


----------



## MrsHeg

test,


----------



## JJ's Laughing Place

check


----------



## MomWith2Cinderellas

test test


----------



## babynurse1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlX-6WRZKKE&mode=related&search=


----------



## Patches

Just looking!


----------



## Decfish

Test test


----------



## wendyri

Test


----------



## TallyLassie

testing


----------



## ash1569

hello


----------



## ash1569

check


----------



## ash1569

check?!


----------



## ash1569

Test!!


----------



## ash1569

Test!!!!


----------



## ash1569

hello


----------



## ash1569

t e s t!


----------



## ash1569

H E LLO Soemtime I will get this signature the way I want it1


----------



## jisom12

checking the changes...


----------



## ash1569

t e s t


----------



## ash1569

changes


----------



## ilovejack02

test!


----------



## ilovejack02

just testing


----------



## ilovejack02




----------



## ilovejack02




----------



## bdtracey

testing


----------



## Ariel'07

Test Sig


----------



## disneymamaw

New - just wanted to check my siggy.


----------



## JJ's Laughing Place

Check


----------



## cdrom610




----------



## Unregistered

some of these sigs are WAY too big. Is there a reason for having 15 lines of congested pictures and quotes?


----------



## krdisneybound

very true  -  I don't even search anymore or go into many threads because I see siggies that are more than 20 lines and nothing is ever done about it.  I just don't aggravate myself anymore after seeing them.  I got my siggie removed not too long ago 'cause I had 3 small pics and my name made 4 images.   All involved was only 4 lines.   Go figure


----------



## wilderness gal

Hi Ya'll

How this?  Wanted to make sure it was legal?


----------



## LuvENDisney

test


----------



## babynurse1




----------



## chorlick




----------



## anggikay

time to un-boo


----------



## anggikay

unboo-ed


----------



## edk35

test test test


----------



## ilovejack02

Just checkin


----------



## KikiFan

This is a test!


----------



## RatDog

just testing


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

hello testing 1 2 3


----------



## grumpyyoungguy




----------



## wise king mickey

testing


----------



## betsywdw

Testing


----------



## crazy4dizney

Testing


----------



## southcarolina4

Tests


----------



## crazy4dizney

testing


----------



## anggikay

test, test


----------



## loveDmouse

This is only a test....


----------



## ThatsMe

Test signature


----------



## ThatsMe

test signature


----------



## IholdSunlight

this is just a test.


----------



## sandyluvsdisney

I'm a DVC member at Saratoga Springs...how can I add the picture some of you DVC members have on your signature?

Thanks


----------



## Allena

Signature test


----------



## KERdad06

test test


----------



## LuvENDisney

was having problems posting messages. hmm, hope this works.


----------



## pwgs

TEST   okay!


----------



## susie19

test


----------



## DawnMarie

Test.


----------



## DawnMarie

Another test 2


----------



## xccy

Bump it up


----------



## thmar

Bump...bump...bump!


----------



## disneyglobecollector

Great to know  I don't have a sig yet  but at least now I know what I can have in it!


----------



## pookybean

testing


----------



## livie1205

bhjbvlsbvskbv


----------



## Family Loves Disney

test


----------



## Family Loves Disney

testing again


----------



## Obsessed w/Disney in OH

This is my test! It's been way too long since I posted!


----------



## Deedee Star

Nice pictures.


----------



## memberoftheband

Thanks I really need to read this!


----------



## KERdad06

test 11


----------



## Tamis3girls

test test


----------



## DMOMof3

2 weeks to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowman

I've been gone for almost 3 years......wanna make sure I'm still legal


----------



## flying_babyb

Is mine ok? I was confused reading it. Do the hohohos, bounced,and snowballed count as dis smiles or non?


----------



## bellastella227

Testing signature


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Checking Signature

Nellas Elensar


----------



## TigerKat

Just checking


----------



## Luv'sTink

Kathy~ I am sure you ment to use this sign!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Testing......  Looking at other people I think I am legal


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Can someone please tell me how to do a ticker in my signature?  I've already created on on Mouse House Magic Tickers but don't know where to go from here.


----------



## Poconos to Disney

Just checking my signature!!


----------



## I LUV THE PHANTOM

testing


----------



## I LUV THE PHANTOM

let's try again


----------



## I LUV THE PHANTOM

phantom test


----------



## abr

Checking out my signature


----------



## Vivianne

testing


----------



## ceroarty

just checking my signature


----------



## debbiec818

I am testing my signature


----------



## debbiec818

I am testing my ticker yet again


----------



## ansky922

I am a member of DVC looking to find out how to put pic of BCV/SSR in my sig can someone explain please 

Thanks


----------



## Need An E Ticket

Work?


----------



## Need An E Ticket

Work?


----------



## Love2BinDisney

looking for avatar


----------



## Need An E Ticket

AARRGGHH!!


----------



## Need An E Ticket

/crosses fingers


----------



## Need An E Ticket

Work?


----------



## Need An E Ticket

maybe?


----------



## Need An E Ticket




----------



## tracer

Can someone help me? I am trying to add a countdown ticker to my signature but it isn't coming up. Please PM me if you can help! TIA!!


----------



## d4est

I have a question about siggies.  I read that we are allowed 3 images.  I am trying to get my siggy back to being legal!  Does "Your Current Signature Picture" count toward the 3 images?  If no, then I "think" I am legal.  If yes, I will need to ditch it, I guess....

Please lemme know!

Also, I am not sure if my Tink/wish on a star thing is too big.  The guidelines say: No single image may exceed 550 pixels in width nor 200 pixels in height. 

All I can figure out is that the pic is 109KB---no idea what that means?


----------



## snowbell

Hello Everyone!

I just wanted to say I have become addicted to disboards and just started a profile.  I have not been able to look through all of the guidelines yet so I was hoping someone out there could help me.  

How do I get a picture in my profile space?  Is there any place that I can quickly find out all of that information?

Thank you so much and I look foward to communicating with you guys!

Snowbell!!!


----------



## Tombo

Hello everyone, I use to have an egg on a different forum but I have forgotten the website to get eggs from, can anyone help me out?


----------



## snowbell

Hello Everyone.

Just wanted to say that I am new to disboards and am definitely hooked.  I cannot wait to hear more of your stories.  I am going to post my trip from November 21-26th soon. I just have to look at my pictures to remember everything in detail.

Snowbell


----------



## fefferdilly

Tweaking my sig


----------



## disney_fan_fam

test test


----------



## safetymom

You are only allowed 3 images.  You have 8.

1. No more than three images are allowed. All of the following each count as an image: (1) A photo, (2) A Clipart, (3) A Countdown, (4) A 'sparkly' signature, (5) Any non DISboard smilie, (6) Eggs. Note also that WISH images each count toward the maximum of three images allowed.


----------



## Nanb

Trying to see how this all shows up


----------



## PopMom65

P.S Is there a single parents board


----------



## kbmoo

Test


----------



## kap158

testing...


----------



## cotomom

testing as I was too big!


----------



## JKMJ441724

Test.


----------



## luvngoofy

just testing


----------



## LurrrvtheDuck

Testing siggy


----------



## clombardi




----------



## edk35

Could someone tell me what I need to take off or change please? I changed a few things but I am still not sure. THANKS SO MUCH.


----------



## safetymom

4. The TOTAL number of lines in your signature may not exceed 12. All of the following count as a line: (1) a line of text, (2) a blank line, (3) an image of any kind on it's own line (such as photo, countdown, smilie, egg, etc), (4) any type of spacer such as a dashed line.


----------



## edk35

safetymom said:


> 4. The TOTAL number of lines in your signature may not exceed 12. All of the following count as a line: (1) a line of text, (2) a blank line, (3) an image of any kind on it's own line (such as photo, countdown, smilie, egg, etc), (4) any type of spacer such as a dashed line.




okay am I okay now...


----------



## strongk

Brand new . . . just checking my signature


----------



## We Want The Redhead

test 1, 2, 3


----------



## Plantlady

Can I add a link to an etsy shop in my signature?

I Know it's ok to post your ebay id (but I cannot find the thread where that is discussed). So, can I post my etsy id? Or a link to my etsy shop?


I wanted to check, before editing my signature, to make sure I am not breaking rules.

Thanks!


----------



## safetymom

What is an etsy shop?  If it is for the purpose of selling then it isn't allowed.


----------



## Plantlady

safetymom said:


> What is an etsy shop?  If it is for the purpose of selling then it isn't allowed.



etsy is a website that sells homemade crafts.

My thoughts are, is it is along the same lines of ebay (selling what you have around your house, type of deal), so I thought I would ask.


----------



## luvngoofy

test


----------



## iheartdisney

Just checking...


----------



## fefferdilly

test


----------



## fefferdilly

t


----------



## fefferdilly

testttt


----------



## Yensid Talw

...


----------



## firsttimer03

Testing


----------



## lilstint

This is a test, this is only a test...


----------



## safetymom

There is a test board on the technical board where you can test your signatures.  By the way your photo is too large according to the board guidelines.


----------



## grstink

Just testing.


----------



## DumboDreamer

just testing! tehe..
and watching the hockey game! go leafs go.
Get well tucker!!! you;re amazing!


----------



## fefferdilly

testing 1,2,3


----------



## fefferdilly

testing 3,4,5


----------



## LivinADream

Test


----------



## Tricialiv

Test


----------



## katiebsmom

testing my siggy !


----------



## WeLuvDaMouse

What am I doing wrong?  I can't see my signature.....

Help, anyone.......


----------



## WeLuvDaMouse

Nevermind......looks like it worked this time.


----------



## HockeyMomof2kids

Test


----------



## Snork

test.


----------



## kimmikayb

testing, testing


----------



## rentingspace

testing


----------



## mjy

I just downloaded your points program and all I can say is WOW!

It makes everything so much easier than logging on to the dvc site and playing with all their settings.  

Thank you for making this available!

Mike


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Am I ok?


----------



## avpny@aol.com

test


----------



## Exploring "4" Fun

Test


----------



## flrickd

test


----------



## marriedtomickey

Testing


----------



## donkeyman

I hope mine is 100% legal


----------



## duffy

Here goes nothing....


----------



## MyGirlLovesMickey

Testing, testing, 1,2,3.


----------



## houseofprincesses

I'm new to the dis board - how do I create a signature and add a ticker?


----------



## LoveDisneyForever15

test!


----------



## MissMet

new to Dis. trying things out...


----------



## Pineymom2

Hi! THis is my first time on the boards. just testing my info.


----------



## tomboygurlaye

eh..... test?


----------



## robynv

test


----------



## tomboygurlaye

test, again..


----------



## sjms71

testing


----------



## sjms71

testing


----------



## mom2fivecs

testing


----------



## mom2fivecs

Anyone know why my ticker won't break down into months, days, etc. just months?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mom2fivecs

just testing


----------



## PISCESANGEL

test


----------



## Michigan_tinkerbell

Just checking to make sure this is okay with you


----------



## safetymom

The best place to test your signature is on the test sub board on the Technical board here on the DIS.  That way if you are having problems someone will be able to help you.


----------



## love2dreamnhope

test


----------



## TreslovesWDW

testing......


----------



## Nellas Elensar

Just a test

Nellas Elensar


----------



## Apaddycake

Just a test!

I think I need help with this! What did I do wrong? I'm computer challenged.


----------



## KingdomKeepers21

Well... Did you make sure it was in message board format? 

Is my sig legal?


----------



## KingsGenie

test


----------



## cymomtx

test2


----------



## Jewels*CPA

My Signature


----------



## *ThinkTink*

Looking forward to great times and conversations. 
Just wanted to check my signature.
*TT*


----------



## disneyfan822

Testing my signature.  New to this!


----------



## redneck1174

Wowzers, now this is a siggy... or at least a decent one lol


----------



## jackiebelle

just checking


----------



## jackiebelle

maybe this time??? prob just give in


----------



## armywifeinmd

just checking sig.


----------



## armywifeinmd

checking sig.


----------



## dis@dills

Test signature


----------



## dis@dills

Testing different signatures. I'm just a little excited.


----------



## dis@dills

Your not alone. Just keep playing with it. I cannot disclose how long it took me for fear of public ridicule but I finally got it.


----------



## safetymom

There is a test board on the technical board you should be using.  

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88


----------



## Carnator

Test


----------



## Carnator

another test


----------



## Carnator

test


----------



## DawnMarie

Testing


----------



## danuel

new at this.


----------



## danuel

just adding one more.


----------



## Pomlover2586

New here....testing my siggy...


----------



## Pomlover2586

Sorry one more


----------



## Nspireme

Just Testing


----------



## wannago2disney

newbie test


----------



## Nimbus

This is my first post...thought I should check my sig even though I have no pictures so I'm pretty sure it should be okay. 

-shawn


----------



## dearypooh




----------



## lisadisney2003

testing


----------



## bigbrian-nc.com

test of signature


----------



## penguincrazie

test


----------



## 10_Kyle_10

Testing...October 8-12!


----------



## disneymickey

New' I just verify my signature.  Thanks


----------



## slg

How do I change my signature?  I can't remember how to do it!   Can anyone help me out?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DisneyPhanatics

Testing signature


----------



## BigDogMom7

Testing


----------



## Birdleigh

just checking my new countdown  ticker


----------



## Poohbee

Testing


----------



## Mrs.Snork

hi


----------



## TifffanyD

test


----------



## tooh8ful

Just checking to see if my ticker works


----------



## mimi9597

Just Checking


----------



## tooh8ful

One more try!!


----------



## Suzabell

Since I just joined, I am testing to make sure that I am okay with my signature! I don't want to go against the disboard rules!!


----------



## DisneyLaura

just checking


----------



## Mickey_Lynne

Just became a member....test test!


----------



## Millies Daddy

Signature test...sorry


----------



## Millies Daddy

Trying again


----------



## Millies Daddy

Quick Test


----------



## Millies Daddy

Last go


----------



## Millies Daddy

I give up!!!


----------



## mnmrmustard

wheee!


----------



## Millies Daddy

Here goes


----------



## DisneyLaura

testing


----------



## DisneyLaura

why won't my ticker show?


----------



## Millies Daddy

Test


----------



## lordhavemercy

...test....


----------



## lordhavemercy




----------



## lordhavemercy




----------



## disneyanimal

just checking


----------



## DisneyLaura

checking again. I hope this works.


----------



## DisneyLaura

Ok I think I will keep it like this


----------



## Tinks Girls

Just checking


----------



## jpf

Is this sig legal?


----------



## safetymom

Your picture of Mickey and the gang is too tall.  It can't be any larger than 200 pixels tall.


----------



## disneyfan822

Just checking!


----------



## Disneydad99

How Do I create a signature and get all the cool tickers


----------



## wishuponastarforever

I have not posted in quite a while.  My signature looks strange.  What do I need to do to correct it?
Thank you for your help


----------



## WebmasterKathy

You had some really old ticker code in your signature, and I removed it for you.


----------



## wishuponastarforever

Thank you Kathy Tx.  Everything about me is old lately so it's no surprise I'd have an old ticker code.   Ha - thank you to you for your help.  I feel younger already.


----------



## Disneydad99

oh well I guess there are some things you need to figure out for yourself as I obviouly did!!    

Disney Trip is oh so close I can Taste IT!!!


----------



## mrludwig

test


----------



## Marquisfam4

just checking


----------



## Marquisfam4

test


----------



## DanaHesson

this is a test of the emergency bold text system this is only a test

hmmmm anyone know how to make the Vb code not show? I am a novice..


----------



## momof2intx

Test!!


----------



## TifferRN

just checking my sig


----------



## TifferRN

test


----------



## pixdust

Test


----------



## safetymom

There is a test forum on the technical board here on the DIS.  If you are having problems someone will be able to help you.


----------



## Amethyst_Pianist

Checking my sig!


----------



## pixdust

checking again


----------



## amycishere

Just checking to see if this works! Thanks Trent!!


----------



## momof2intx

testing


----------



## CantWaitToGo2007

Just checking to make sure my signature is ok


----------



## Disneydad99

just testing


----------



## Disneydad99

So is it ok?


----------



## Falltime

test


----------



## Falltime

does this work?


----------



## Falltime

test!


----------



## Falltime

test test test


----------



## safetymom

There is a test board on the technical board here on the DIS.  If you are having problems you should ask there and someone will be able to help.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

test


----------



## LeeLee2U

Testing my sig


----------



## DizzDoll

test


----------



## LeeLee2U

testing my sig once again!!


----------



## annaj

long time lurker...  just checking


----------



## annaj

testing again


----------



## annaj

test again


----------



## annaj

test


----------



## PinkAnimePrincess

ok


----------



## Ariel07

testing


----------



## Boatingmom

1,2,3


----------



## VMK_manx

Hi ppl im new to this could someone give me some tips for this website!! plz


----------



## bctripp

test...


----------



## Blaine

I know while staying at a dvc property the point value stays the same.  However, if you utilize another property like the contempory or do the adventure or concerige travel do they raise the required points yearly?

Does it matter if you buy direct or go the resale route.  If you go the resale route can you buy two deeds and combine the points?


----------



## Twins+2more

testing


----------



## dizzycrazy

let's see how this wookie looks


----------



## gingerale

Test


----------



## gingerale

Test 2


----------



## Skelington Spade

Is it okay?


----------



## safetymom

You are way over in file size.  You are only allowed 50 k.

3. The TOTAL filespace of all your images combined must not exceed 50KB. (That's 51,200 bytes).

One item we commonly find are uses of animated gifs which can have very large filesizes. If you have an animated gif such as a sparkly signature, or other 'moving' image, be sure you add up all the filesizes for all images. If you have highly detailed photos, it's also easy to exceed the 50KB combined filespace limit.


----------



## momof2disneyfans

Just a test!!


----------



## earthfaries

Testing...  I am assuming mine is okay?  I only have 12 lines


----------



## momoftriplets

testing


----------



## fraggle551

testing


----------



## Mpbb42

testing


----------



## Mpbb42

testing x 2


----------



## DisneyDreamer78

testing


----------



## carrieannie

checking ticker,,


----------



## carrieannie

Yea! It worked!!!


----------



## mreid1974

test


----------



## mreid1974

testing


----------



## Twins+2more

test


----------



## Sabrina90744

test


----------



## jpugsley

Hi- I just joined today and hope this signature is OK.  BTW, what's a "bump"?


----------



## carrieannie




----------



## mnmrmustard

Welcome jpugsley!  I'm just getting started around here too!  A 'bump' is a post to a thread that keeps it active and near the top of the threads list on a forum  

Have a great day!  



jpugsley said:


> Hi- I just joined today and hope this signature is OK.  BTW, what's a "bump"?


----------



## jpugsley

mnmrmustard said:


> Welcome jpugsley!  I'm just getting started around here too!  A 'bump' is a post to a thread that keeps it active and near the top of the threads list on a forum
> 
> Have a great day!


Thanks- I think I'm (slowly) catching on to the way here!


----------



## mnmrmustard

I know what you mean ...luckily everyone is very friendly and helpful  



jpugsley said:


> Thanks- I think I'm (slowly) catching on to the way here!


----------



## TimTanyaMichael

check


----------



## TimTanyaMichael

test


----------



## Kelash265

testing


----------



## Kelash265

test


----------



## VMKWildEarlyBird

I dont understand how do i get my tickey factory on my signature? Sorry I'm new here and dont understand.....


----------



## mickeyscoloradogirl

just checking


----------



## safetymom

There is a technical board here on the DIS where you can ask questions about your signature.

There is also a test board there so no need to post here.  That way if you have any problems someone will be along to help.


----------



## TimTanyaMichael

check


----------



## DMOMof3

been off the boards for awhile, just checking my signature


----------



## 4mickey2

how's this??


----------



## mnmrmustard

ta ta ta tesssstttt!

Oh, and cute doggies 4mickey2   We have a Cockapoo ...half Cocker, half Bichon  

OMG!  I put in dashes when spelling Cockapoo and it got censored ...oops, sorry admins - I've fixed it


----------



## davemy

Just a test


----------



## 4mickey2

now that is funny 

it is a good way to test the board


----------



## Dawnjoennikki98

can you see it? lol


----------



## mcjigs

test


----------



## Targsmom

Test

Is this ok?


----------



## southcarolina4

checking


----------



## KatyTheFairyPrincess

testing testing 1 2 3


----------



## mrludwig

IMG]http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m114/micheleludwig/IMG_1412.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mrludwig




----------



## tttessa

testing sig


----------



## IcePrincess467

lets hope this is ok!


----------



## Tensixmom

Signature Check


----------



## 2cutekidz

Test


----------



## safetymom

2cutekidz, your graphic is too large.  It can only be 200 pixels tall.


----------



## Joolish1313

Checking countdown...


----------



## Joolish1313

checking again...


----------



## Joolish1313

again....


----------



## KorieDWnut

Bippity Boppity Bump


----------



## Freedo

bump


----------



## crazypants

testing my ticker...


----------



## 4mickey2

test...


----------



## 4mickey2

one more test


----------



## 4mickey2

again..


----------



## safetymom

You might want to conduct your tests on the test sub board on the technical board here on the DIS.  Someone will be able to help you figure out your signature.


----------



## 4mickey2

just another check


----------



## Ferry Joy

Did I do it correctly?


----------



## KorieDWnut

test


----------



## Dory4Vs

Test


----------



## wannago2disney

test


----------



## MicheleMal

test


----------



## JERSEYGIRLINSI

test


----------



## JERSEYGIRLINSI

Test


----------



## JustSayin

test


----------



## JustSayin

test


----------



## SplashMtnCrew

test


----------



## cheekpatch

test


----------



## cheekpatch

well, that didn't work...another test


----------



## Bopsmom

New to the board.  Testing
I have loved and appreciated the information I have gotten while lurking.  
We, now in FROR for a DVC membership.  
Hope to have many good years at WDW and on the DISboards.


Mom , DH , DD


----------



## Bopsmom

Test


----------



## Bopsmom

Trying to get the picture to come up.
Sorry, I'm a Newbie


----------



## Bopsmom

Another try
By gove, I think I got it


----------



## zeus-saty@_@

..


----------



## zeus-saty@_@

..





> hello ppl


----------



## zeus-saty@_@

omg sorry i am a newbie trying to figure this out


----------



## Suzimom

I want a cool signature -- I have nothing special!!!!!!!  What does a non-technical type of gal do to get an interesting signature?  

I'm thinking I just have to play around with it...any advice, I'd appreciate, though!!!!!

Susan


----------



## zeus-saty@_@

still trying


----------



## zeus-saty@_@

help me susan how do i get that line and then a picture below it??


----------



## zeus-saty@_@

oops i mean suzimom lol for some reason i thought it said susan so plz help me


----------



## Suzimom

I am suzimom and Susan!!!!! I'm really just fumbling around myself...any advice I find, I'll share, I promise!!

Suzimom/Susan


----------



## suzybear6

Hmm lets have a look and see what will happen!


----------



## djlexus

test


----------



## safetymom

djlexus, 

The total file size of your images exceeds 50 K.  You need to reduce the file size.


----------



## safetymom

For anyone having problems on creating a signature I suggest a visit to the technical board here on the DIS.  They will be able to help you.


----------



## angela3676

test


----------



## djlexus

test


----------



## ss0414

test


----------



## safetymom

Signature is good.  You are right at the limit of allowed lines.


----------



## Skelington Spade

Safetymom- could you please mention who you are talking to? Because I couldn't tell if you were saying mine or someone elses was ilegal the other night, when a lot of people were posting, thanks.

By the way- Is mine legal?


----------



## PumpkinPrincess

Testing Signature. I,m new, hope everything is alright.


----------



## djlexus

test


----------



## Pirates4me

test


----------



## themilesfamily

test


----------



## R.S.Winters

just checking my new spangly signature is ok!

my computer is telling me that the big picture is  485w by 158h so that's ok right?

D.


----------



## safetymom

It looks good.


----------



## R.S.Winters

thanks! 

D.


----------



## madcam

Test


----------



## littlbugmom

My very first post.....no idea what I'm doing


----------



## Super Ali

Just a test,


----------



## JERSEYGIRLINSI

test


----------



## safetymom

You are only allowed 3 graphics in your signature.  You have 4.  Also your photo is way way too large.  I have posted the guidelines for you to see.

1. No more than three images are allowed. All of the following each count as an image: (1) A photo, (2) A Clipart, (3) A Countdown, (4) A 'sparkly' signature, (5) Any non DISboard smilie, (6) Eggs. Note also that WISH images each count toward the maximum of three images allowed.

Thus if you have a sparkly signature line, 2 photos, 3 countdowns, 2 eggs, and 1 WISH, your total image count is 9, or triple the allowed number.

Remember, if you add any type of Holiday decorations to your signature, it all counts toward 3-image maximum.
------------------------------------------------------------
2. No single image may exceed 550 pixels in width nor 200 pixels in height. The old standard was that all images combined must fit within a single 400x400 square. This was changed earlier this year to the current requirement. If you have a signature developed to the old requirements, you need to fix it to meet the current requirements.

The most common item we find are users with an image that is greater than the allowed 200 pixel maximum height requirement. Be sure you check ALL your images in your signature to be sure none of them exceeds 200 pixels tall.
------------------------------------------------------------
3. The TOTAL filespace of all your images combined must not exceed 50KB. (That's 51,200 bytes).

One item we commonly find are uses of animated gifs which can have very large filesizes. If you have an animated gif such as a sparkly signature, or other 'moving' image, be sure you add up all the filesizes for all images. If you have highly detailed photos, it's also easy to exceed the 50KB combined filespace limit.


----------



## mingming

Is my signature good?


----------



## safetymom

The total of your 3 pictures exceeds 50 K.  You would need to reduce the file size. Read guideline number 3 in the post above.


----------



## mingming

I changed the size (I think) is this legal now or no? Thank you.


----------



## thmar

Sig check...


----------



## safetymom

Looks good.


----------



## HannaBelle

test


----------



## safetymom

Looks good but be aware that you are almost at the file size limit if you add any more images to your signature.


----------



## Birdiegirl

testing


----------



## PopMom65

All systems go 2days. Hooray!!!!!


----------



## vavalynn2

test


----------



## Ann Hess

Test
Is this ok?


----------



## Ann Hess

lets try this again


----------



## safetymom

Ann it is OK.


----------



## Maggie19

test


----------



## fraggle551

testing


----------



## Doe

test


----------



## Maggie19

test


----------



## DanceWaterDemyx

Juuuuuust Testing!


----------



## Nspireme

Testing...1..2...3


----------



## SplashMtnCrew

this is a test, if this had been an actual......


----------



## robynv

test test test


----------



## prekteacher

Test


----------



## Minnielove1000

Hi everyone! Visit my Minnie mouse site!


----------



## Minnielove1000

testing


----------



## Minnielove1000

just testing


----------



## Minnielove1000

=)


----------



## Unregistered

just checking!


----------



## princesslily

testing


----------



## safetymom

Minnielove 1000, your photos in your signature are wayyyyyyyyyyyy too big. You have also exceeded the file size allowed.  You should read the guidelines on the sizes allowed and then resize them.

The guidelines are in the first post in this thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=976007

Thanks for taking care of your signature.


----------



## smylie1

test


----------



## wigeboo




----------



## casajump

DISboard noob, just stopping by to say hello!


----------



## stuckinkansas

test


----------



## mrsborr

test of signature


----------



## graciepooh

Just checking my signature,  Thanks


----------



## Pirates4me

Test 123


----------



## momof4squids

givin it a whirl


----------



## Firefighter Wife

Just checking


----------



## xoprincessmomxo

Testing...1..2...3


----------



## Gillettes

will my signature work??


----------



## safetymom

Welcome to the DIS.  There are new signature guideline in place.  I suggest you ask on the technical board and they will be able to help you.


----------



## Brise Nannie

Testing


----------



## Dawson'sMom

Test


----------



## psimon

Hmmm.. am I still good?


----------



## Lillypug

test


----------



## simplymel3

Test


----------



## CurlyJo224

Too much? I can't tell.


----------



## travelmel

testing sig


----------



## travelmel

******************** tickers didn't work.   I'm excited taht I finally got the ticker to work!


----------



## mommapoppins

just checking


----------



## IcePrincess467

test


----------



## IcePrincess467

?


----------



## safetymom

There are new signature guidelines.  That is why your bottom line is cutoff.  You can read the new guidelines on the tech board here on the DIS.


----------



## Sandy321

I know there is a file size limit - does the new guidelines automatically cut it off?


----------



## lg3

testing


----------



## safetymom

It is not a file size issue but the area that is allowed for a signature.


----------



## iamabigdisfan

I'm pretty much new at this!  I can't seem to place a smilie when I post! Also I don't know how to do the signature part also!!  Someone please help!!


----------



## safetymom

You can ask on the technical board.  They will be able to help you.


----------



## Trixielexi

Testing.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Since the signature rules have changed, this thread is no longer relevant.


----------

